# Fastest 1/4 mile street car?



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

Post them up.....


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I know im not the fastest but I may be the fastest per dollar 

11.919 @ 123mph. This was on a stock internal aba 2l in a MK1.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Just to open the can of worms, what is your definition of a street car? Todd Pavics (turbodub) has run 10.44 in his A3 Golf 16v turbo. Full interior, exhaust, air filter on E85 and slicks.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> Just to open the can of worms, what is your definition of a street car? Todd Pavics (turbodub) has run 10.44 in his A3 Golf 16v turbo. Full interior, exhaust, air filter on E85 and slicks.


I would imagine he meant Street Legal. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Street car is just one of those sticky subjects. Some people think a tags and insurance constitutes a street car, others think it has to run on pump gas, street tires, and have a/c-- then there are all points in between. Not bustin' balls, it's just the street car thing gets really heated at times.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

tags ins & a pass seat


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mark Morris said:


> Street car is just one of those sticky subjects. Some people think a tags and insurance constitutes a street car, others think it has to run on pump gas, street tires, and have a/c-- then there are all points in between. Not bustin' balls, it's just the street car thing gets really heated at times.





very true, and some even get defensive about it. 
i think the OP is asking for cars that are driven on the street, and still street legal. whatever that may mean without offending anyone. :laugh::beer:
slicks aren't something you can run on the street in the US, as far as i know.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


> very true, and some even get defensive about it.
> i think the OP is asking for cars that are driven on the street, and still street legal. whatever that may mean without offending anyone. :laugh::beer:
> *slicks aren't something you can run on the street in the US, as far as i know*.


You are correct. I know, I have tried and failed.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

my car is 100% street legal with out the slicks obviously. front and rear seats, registered, insured and inspected in the state of new jersey!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

And so it begins.....:laugh:

Come to The Pittsburgh Classic for the 20 mile cruise Saturday night and the Street Car Race Sunday and watch (or race) the fastest VW street cars. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark Morris said:


> And so it begins.....:laugh:
> 
> Come to The Pittsburgh Classic for the 20 mile cruise Saturday night and the Street Car Race Sunday and watch (or race) the fastest VW street cars. :beer:


mmm tempting :beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> mmm tempting :beer:


Do it! We need racers and spectators to show-up in order to do this next year-- it's make or break.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark Morris said:


> Do it! We need racers and spectators to show-up in order to do this next year-- it's make or break.


someone loan me a twin disk and some o2j sychros and i'll race!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Ask your boss to hook you up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark Morris said:


> Ask your boss to hook you up.


he doesnt believe in straight lines!:laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Ha! He needs to ride in a faster car then. :laugh:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> Ha! He needs to ride in a faster car then. :laugh:


That's for sure :laugh:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris Green and the USP Motorsports Audi S4. Turbo VR6. >800 AWHP. on drag radials, full interior, STREET DRIVEN, 9.7 sec @ 147 .


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll agree that "street car" is a relative term. I think what it really comes down to is the car somewhat regularly driven on the street and is it purpose built for the 1/4. I run slicks and take the passenger seat and spare out for the track only, but those get reversed for the ride home:thumbup:

To me a street car is driven on the street and not just to and from a racetrack. Would a normal human being want to take it on a 2-3 hr road trip? Would anyone besides a racer buy a similarly equipped car on a showroom and drive it on the street?

A race car that's driven on the street is not the same as a street car that's raced occasionally. 

Tach on the windshield, roll bar, racing seats, harnesses, no sway bars, no sound deadening, pieces of the car cut out to save weight, no stereo, deleted safety equipment, deleted ps, deleted ac, smaller alternator, poly bushings all over the place, etc. Every mod is done to make the car do one thing well. Go fast in a straight line. That's a race car. The line where it crosses over is debatable.:beer:

Street car here w/ a little weight out. [email protected]


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Amsterdam087 said:


> slicks aren't something you can run on the street in the US, as far as i know.


True, but you don't have to. It takes 5 min to change them out at the track. 

I see your point, but slicks are kinda different. It's just a tire. Run em at the track only and then change them out for the ride home. It doesn't effect the cars streetability away from the track.

If you're making any power FWD it's just something you have to do.


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol i didn't think it was that heated of a debate. But i was referring to a car that CAN be and is driven on the street.... Slicks are okay.


Basically if you can drive it to the track from your house then it's a "street car" in my eyes. So full exhaust, no fiberglass body parts, 75% of the interior there ect ect ect. 


Btw that s4 is amazingly fast. Just wanted to see if any volkswagen or audi fwd "street cars" have made it into the 10's. :beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Bryan ran 9's in his red VR6T A3 Jetta before he parted it out. JP from Canada has run 9's in his purple A2 Golf 24vT. There is a 4-cyl street car that is gunning for 9's this season. When everything falls into place it will happen. :beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Im just looking for 10s out of the rabbit on aug 7th. Thats all


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

EDITED, for i was mistaken RE: Orange Crush....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not sure what ET it was pulling at the time, but I sure saw it drug behind ole Woody a bit.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

EDITED, for i was mistaken about Orange Crush. 

as for the street car VS street driven, sounds to me like Tim is shooting for some serious times, Todd is, Mike is..... Frankie was in the 10's too right?

there are ALOT of 10 second FWD VW cars over there on the East Coast.


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm ordering most of the parts I will need to get into the 9's on friday. Car should make it to waterfest 2011


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> and if i am not mistaken the Orange Crush was also driven to the track..... and was in the 9's....
> 
> yeah, i am not mistaken. seems Kevin was telling me some of the funner times he had with the car was driving to the track, throwin on the slicks and making mid-10's and driving it home.


9's was in full Hot Rod trim, but it was also years ago. I'm not sure if Kevin ever ran 10's in street trim-- iirc it was a race car by then. Definately 11's in street trim and 22's though.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> 9's was in full Hot Rod trim, but it was also years ago. I'm not sure if Kevin ever ran 10's in street trim-- iirc it was a race car by then. Definately 11's in street trim and 22's though.


My car is very much a street car right now and Im 11s  I hope to be in the 10s this weekend but we will see. If I can get my best pass on the last run then I can probably do it(no thanks to getting internet part numbers). And BTW. Do not order any of the ABA scat rods unless your building an ABF. Get the ABF ones.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Im going for 10s. My car is a little more bare than others but it will be my only source of transportation when its finished. 

I have a passenger seat, carpet in the front, a cd player with a ipod hook up, power windows and locks, sunroof, and dr's for street tires which will hopefully yield some good 11sec passes before I get some 24.5s. :laugh:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> Chris Green and the USP Motorsports Audi S4. Turbo VR6. >800 AWHP. on drag radials, full interior, STREET DRIVEN, 9.7 sec @ 147 .



This car isnt ran with full interior, there is a video from in cockpit when the camera falls back on the shift and you can see that the back is stripped out. Not taking anything away from the car obviously, because it's fast as hell regardless, and an inspiration for my build. IT's the fastest street car around here in my opinion. Although a true street car to me has AC and all the goodies.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

My old Mk2 20V was a full street car. Bolt on slicks at the track, run 10s. That was sooooo 2003, though... lol.


[video]http://www.tylaska.net/vid/1081.wmv[/video]
This was on 22s as well

I drove it on the street all the time, but would pull it to the track which was 45 minutes from the house. Hell, I used to road race the thing, too.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Was 10.81 your best on the 22's Billy?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

Yeah. The engine let go the next week...  

From there is was big VR power with big slicks. I was getting consistent 1.7X 60s, but as you can hear, second was spinning dirty and maybe part of third. That was about 450 wheel.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Cool-- those were nice numbers for 22's on single-stage boost. :beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Got the official stats from Lugnuts on Orange Crush streetcar numbers: 

[email protected] with a stock block 1.8 at Cecil. 

[email protected] with Joel's motor (crossflow) at Beaver-- spun 2nd too much. 

This was all wayyy back in the day.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

got it. learned again..... 

thanks Mark


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

You're never too old to learn.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

must have been because of my accent, lol


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Ha!


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark Morris said:


> This was all wayyy back in the day.


 
Seriously what was that 11 years ago or so for the street car status? went 9.95 in 2001ish right? 

I think we kind of built ourselves into a corner with the current car. Thinking of giving it a full street car makover this winter with some new managment to ensure some better support (thats you kevin) and reworking some of the hard parts to make it a little more user friendly.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Sounds good Tommy-- the street car classes are definately the place to be right now. Getting Kevin's support is a really wise idea.  Looking forward to seeing you guys in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Ted Brogan said:


> Seriously what was that 11 years ago or so for the street car status?


 Ya-- street car times were in 1999/2000. A mid 11 second car on the street is still quick, even by todays' standards, despite what some posters on the internet will have you believe. But 10 years ago, a mid 11 sec street car was a serious contender.


----------



## 10sec-rabbit (Oct 14, 2003)

as far as vws are concerned in 2000 you literally could count the number of people braking 11.5 or faster on one hand back then.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

And now in 2010, you can't count (too many) the number of people brEAking, and NOT running 11's, haha.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

yep. 

i wish i did this sh!t way back when y'all did it hardcore..... 

but like you said to me at my last track day, Kevin. i thought i was having a crap day (and i was at the end LOL) but you pointed out the runs were 10's, so it couldnt have been that bad. until the window showed up of course. 

next time..... couple weeks.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i thought i was having a crap day (and i was at the end LOL) but you pointed out the runs were 10's, so it couldnt have been that bad.


 Man i dont care if you take your 9 second street car to the track or your 14 second full out drag car aslong as you had fun racing it, breaking it, or fixing it It was a good day. Im excited to run anything i havent been to the track since pittsburgh last year which i might add didnt go all that well but it was still a good day at the track


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

A bad day at the track is better than a good day at work.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mark Morris said:


> A bad day at the track is better than a good day at work.


 


isn't that the damn truth


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Mark Morris said:


> A bad day at the track is better than a good day at work.


mark youre a clown and i disagree :what:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I might be a clown, but your car runs fastest when I'm around.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

lugnuts said:


> And now in 2010, you can't count (too many) the number of people brEAking, and NOT running 11's, haha.


Smartass


----------

